# Bicycle alarm lock



## shimano4 (May 11, 2008)

Hi guys,

Few days ago, I just received this bic security alarm I bought from ebay for only $12. It works like charm, I need not bring my bulky krpyto lock to accompany me whenever I commute. And I need not lock my bic like mad from wheels to seat post and to strong post. I just bring a 150 gram number lock plus the alarm and it works great.

It is so sensitive that a little jerk will trigger the alarm and it scream like mad. So even anybody attempt to temper yr seatpost of quick release will be scare away.

I wonder anybody use security alarm for yr bic? I know easy loss of bic is a big concern and a big reason for turning away lots of people for commuting. I seriously advise u guy pick up this alarm lock to secure yr bic when outside.

Usually I don't attached it to my bic. Instead I attach it to my lock, so any thief attempt to cut off my lock will unknownly trigger the alarm since it is so sensitive and scare the **** out of him.

https://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Bike-Bicycl...6?hash=item3a5019fb78&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## pogliaghi (Oct 26, 2008)

Don't know! Round here, the way people react to car alarms, a bicycle alarm would likely be ignored. I have one friend whose bike was stolen from his SUV. He left it inside, the thief broke the window to gain access. The blaring alarm was apparently not enough of a deterrent, nor did it elicit any assistance in identifying a perpetrator.


----------



## shimano4 (May 11, 2008)

pogliaghi said:


> Don't know! Round here, the way people react to car alarms, a bicycle alarm would likely be ignored. I have one friend whose bike was stolen from his SUV. He left it inside, the thief broke the window to gain access. The blaring alarm was apparently not enough of a deterrent, nor did it elicit any assistance in identifying a perpetrator.


The location u secure yr bic is also very important. If u secure at some secluded places with few people walking. Definitely even with alarm is useless.

Thief is also human, they will also have the fear factor. If u secure at some train station entrance with continuous flow of people and suddenly an alarm sound with a huge crowd staring at him.. Do u think he will continue cutting yr lock or still trying to get yr seatpost?


----------



## pogliaghi (Oct 26, 2008)

shimano4 said:


> need not bring my bulky krpyto lock to accompany me whenever I commute.


It was your suggestion to compromise bike security that prompted my response, but if you want to trust your bike to that thing, by all means, go for it. It might work in small towns, it might work in Japan, I doubt it would work in large urban areas like SF Bay, NYC, etc.



shimano4 said:


> Thief is also human, they will also have the fear factor. If u secure at some train station entrance with continuous flow of people and suddenly an alarm sound with a huge crowd staring at him.. Do u think he will continue cutting yr lock or still trying to get yr seatpost?


Umm, sure, they'll be really afraid out in the middle of Market St in San Fran, at any of the BART stations, on Shattuck in Berkeley, or in a bunch of other heavy pedestrian traffic areas. When my friend lost his bike, he was parked on a street near Union Sq in downtown SF with lots of people around. I'm sure his car alarm was putting out quite a bit more decibels than your bike alarm.

You seem to have a lot of faith in the alarm scaring a thief off. But, honestly, there are thieves out there who won't care diddly about the noise. Crowded areas are as bad as secluded areas, the alarm gets lost in the din. Too many people do not want to get involved. I've heard it too often, bikes stolen in the middle of crowded areas. Here's a hypothetical scenario, the alarm goes off, someone challenges, a thief claims the bike is his and that he can't figure out how to shut off the alarm, and the challenger shrugs and walks away. I say don't ditch the U-lock.

My strategy is commute with a bike I can afford to lose; lock it with a BIG lock, lock it in a secure area; and lock it better than the bike locked beside it.


----------



## shimano4 (May 11, 2008)

pogliaghi said:


> It was your suggestion to compromise bike security that prompted my response, but if you want to trust your bike to that thing, by all means, go for it. It might work in small towns, it might work in Japan, I doubt it would work in large urban areas like SF Bay, NYC, etc...
> 
> Umm, sure, they'll be really afraid out in the middle of Market St in San Fran, at any of the BART stations, on Shattuck in Berkeley, or in a bunch of other heavy pedestrian traffic areas. When my friend lost his bike, he was parked on a street near Union Sq in downtown SF with lots of people around. I'm sure his car alarm was putting out quite a bit more decibels than your bike alarm.
> 
> ...


U want to be skceptical of bic alarm. Please go ahead. But please provide facts and not visualise scenario. I encounter 2 bic thieves before. Their number one reaction when their act is discovered is guilt and try running off.

Yr stupid scenario of alarm trigger and thief stand there still trying to cut off the lock is absurd. The alarm trigger shock them unprepare. Most normal bic thief first reaction is run. More pro bic thief will stay put and look around, if many people staring at him. He will cooly walk off quickly. A bic thief will not take something proves too hazard for them to steal.

If someone did bother to go up and question him. I bet he will even bother to call 911 and ask him stay put until police arrive and verify and not like yr absurd scenario of ' Oh! I forget the pin so it trigger off!' And the helpful guy will just walk off. LOL... 

Btw, the alarm is real loud. Standing nearby for 3-5 seconds is enought to shatter yr ears, not to mention stay there taking yr own sweet time cutting off the lock.


----------



## pogliaghi (Oct 26, 2008)

You are naive aren't you.


----------



## shimano4 (May 11, 2008)

pogliaghi said:


> You are naive aren't you.


If u don't like stop replying. As simple as that.


----------



## pogliaghi (Oct 26, 2008)

It's not a matter of liking or disliking. You posited that by having this alarm, one would not need a "Krypto lock" and I'm merely proposing that by relying on the alarm and compromising the level of security by not using a U-lock that a bike is more likely to be stolen here in urban USA. In Japan where people are more likely to respect property, or in Singapore where the authorities will cane your a$$ if you're caught, it may work. I just don't think it would work here.


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

bic?


----------



## pogliaghi (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheap pen, cheap lighter, cheap razors.

Oh my goodness, does it mean cheap alarm???


----------



## pogliaghi (Oct 26, 2008)

LOL, Bucksaw87, I luv the pics on the Bics!:thumbsup:



bucksaw87 said:


> bic?


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

shimano4 said:


> If someone did bother to go up and question him. I bet he will even bother to call 911 and ask him stay put until police arrive and verify and not like yr absurd scenario of ' Oh! I forget the pin so it trigger off!' And the helpful guy will just walk off. LOL...


This will not work in the US... at all.


----------



## JunkShip (Apr 23, 2009)

What they need is Blowjack for bikes! Think Lojack, only with c-4 explosives so you can remote detonate the bike along with the thief.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

I would prefer that South African anti car-jacking flame thrower system. Then, at least, you wouldn't blow up your bike.


----------



## rshughes (Jul 13, 2007)

ryball said:


> I would prefer that South African anti car-jacking flame thrower system. Then, at least, you wouldn't blow up your bike.


Not only do I not want to blow up my bic - to be effective you will need at least 1 lb of C4 plus detonator, etc. Too much weight for my lazy butt to carry around. A flame thrower could be made w/ a lightweight butane cartridge and would easily come in between 1/2 - 3/4 lb.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I tried both the C4 and the flamethrower ideas. Both worked fine overseas but neither would stand a chance over here in America.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I've seen a video posted on this site a while back of a bike thief cutting locks out in a very public and busy street with a hack saw. No one questioned him, and someone offered to help him hold the lock.
It was a demo of the usefulness of locks.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

shimano4 said:


> It is so sensitive that a little jerk will trigger and it scream like mad. So even anybody attempt to temper yr seatpost of quick release...


I'm actually pretty turned on now :ihih:


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Every time I glance at the forum, it looks like this thread is listed as "Bicycle alarm _clock._"


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> Every time I glance at the forum, it looks like this thread is listed as "Bicycle alarm _clock._"


I think an alarm clock would be a better way to secure a bic (sic) than that silly device

the OP needs a dose of reality


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

While, I agree that this is in no way a substitute for a commuting lock, I might get one.

I'm going to be following the Tour de France around the Alps next month and don't want my bike swiped while I have my back turned watching the race go by, this along with this lock that I already have might keep our bikes safe.

I'm always within a short distance of the bike, but this way I don't have to pay attention to it so much. I just wonder if it alarms while I'm trying to disarm it, that would be annoying.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

I'm going to get 23 of these bicycle alarm clocks and put them all over the bike and a few on the lock. Then I will tie a fishing line to the bike and hide in the bushes. When someone walks by, I will pull the line and tip the bike setting off the 23 alarm clocks. I will film it and post it on youtube for your enjoyment. You are welcome.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

ryball said:


> I'm going to get 23 of these bicycle alarm clocks and put them all over the bike and a few on the lock. Then I will tie a fishing line to the bike and hide in the bushes. When someone walks by, I will pull the line and tip the bike setting off the 23 alarm clocks. I will film it and post it on youtube for your enjoyment. You are welcome.


Yes. Do this and I will say "This is very good."


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> Yes. Do this and I will say "This is very good."


Yeah, I'll get right on that. :thumbsup:


----------



## pogliaghi (Oct 26, 2008)

ryball said:


> Yeah, I'll get right on that. :thumbsup:


Here's a good alarm clock, the bic! BOOM will alert you if someone's stealing your bike.


----------

